# Fusing pipe vs compression fittings



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

@ MadMax718: No "Jones" gaskets to replace the lead and oakum? The Rats eat out the "rubber"?

NYC has some weird ideas regarding sewer lines, like formerly no garbage disposals.... thus all the food for the night critters in the trash bins/Rat feeders......

2.5" turd pipes.....Iron  hows that working?


----------



## OMB (May 6, 2012)

madmax718 said:


> Very different than whats code here. Always an interesting read.
> 
> Here's what we have to do in NYC: (as far as I know anyhow, Im not a master plumber)
> cast iron bells' sealed with oakum and lead (when using cast iron below ground)
> ...


Lead and oakum is so 19th century, when will NYC come into the new millennium?


----------



## JDavis21835 (Feb 27, 2009)

OMB said:


> Lead and oakum is so 19th century, when will NYC come into the new millennium?


Chicago is still using cast iron and lead joints inside


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Everything installed and pressure tested. Had a problem with some fittings for lot laterals which made leaking an issue at first but got it resolved. From now on I will fuse pipe. Thanks to all for advice/opinions. Gotta get some sleep. 3-5 inches of snow tomorrow. Believe it when I see it.


----------

